# F-35 in Ft worth TX!



## davechng (Aug 7, 2018)

this hot summer we get lots of F35 flying in Ft worth..... for obvious reason! its built here ....

Here are some of the detail highlights and pic
F35 in TEXAS!

DaveC
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Great shots, Dave!!


----------

